# Beef neck bones?



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

So I regularly feed my girls pork neck bones in their raw diet but today I saw beef neck bones at the store. They look great (edges aren't too sharply cut lots of meat attached still) and they are cheaper than the pork neck. So I bought 2 packages of them, about 3 pounds total. Are these ok for them? I figure they are but want to be sure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I am on the fence about neck bones from cows. While they're not weight bearing bones they're still really dense. I just recommend keeping in mind that dense bones break teeth and if you're willing to take that chance. How much meat is on them?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

does this mean you're on the fence about beef ribs, too? 

i sometimes watch malia eat on them and wonder.....if her teeth are up to the task .....


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww boo l would hate for any of the girls to crack a tooth...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I bought a pack of 3 two weeks ago that were really meaty, my boy loved them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not on the fence about beef ribs, I happily feed those to the girls. Neck bones are WAY denser and larger than beef ribs.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've fed beef neckbones to my boys, they loved them. Neither of my boys really "chewed" on the bones though. They just, for the most part, "picked" the bones clean.


----------



## kloliver (Mar 26, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> I am on the fence about neck bones from cows. While they're not weight bearing bones they're still really dense. I just recommend keeping in mind that dense bones break teeth and if you're willing to take that chance. How much meat is on them?


Does this extend to bison & venison neck bones? Are chicken & turkey that much safer?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

kloliver said:


> Does this extend to bison & venison neck bones? Are chicken & turkey that much safer?


I feed deer necks but they never make it through the bone -- they're more a treat for them than a meal. I don't feed turkey necks because they're harder for me to find and too much bone for mine anyway. I can cut a chicken neck with scissors if that tells you how different they are. The others have to have a saw!


----------

